# Picture Time



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

From South Dayton Fire Company Show and farm pull


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*want more?*

These guys make thier show better every year


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*IH forever*

here we go again


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*name tag*

First one of these I have seen ,same machine as post above


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*oops*

here is the name plate


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Nice*

Good pictures slipshod wish i could been there looks like fun.:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

You can post multiple pics per message ---- but it works better if you upload your pics to a hosting/ISP storage site first and then link mutiple "< img src=etc" into your message --- Jodyand, can explain more --- if you are simply uploading directly here from your PC directly then it might be a limiting factor --- 

Do you have upload hosting server or ISP space to use? 

Andy


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Slipshod, I've only read about tyhem, but from what I understand, Hebard bought Farmall A engines and some other misc parts and put them to their own trannys and such to make an industrial tractor that was popular with warehouses and air ports for pulling loads in tight places.
There were other sizes as well. 
In your pic, it looks like an IH drive train complete, Just in a more compact package.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Dales Farmalls*

A neighbor of mine does Farmall restorations. He does nice work


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Dales Farmall #2*

Another


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Dales Farmalls #3*

last one of the I4


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*More from Dale*

I will go to Dale's place and shoot some photos of his Cub, A, Super C,and small IH dozer (model?)


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Slipshod, Those are some great pics, a really beautiful job on a nice old tractor.
I'm working on a W4 right now, pretty much the same tractor as the I4, but a lot more fender.

I'd say he has a very resonable price on the tractor considering the work he would have had to put into it, and the new tires!!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

I4? Never heard of it. I see it has no PTO, or liftable hitch. What would they be used for?


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444[/i\
> 
> *I4? Never heard of it. I see it has no PTO, or liftable hitch. What would they be used for?*_


_ 

It would suitable to pull a trailer plow, cultivator. hay rake, etc...Back in the 40's the 3PH as we know it today was a relatively new thing. Most manufacturers had their own hitch set ups for implements, and sold their own line of implements. The 3PH standardized the attachment industry._


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

I stands for Industrial. These tractors were basically used as tugs etc. No need for pto or fancy implement hitches.


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*I-4*

and it can really pull,I am trying to get Dale to give it a go at a farm pull


----------

